# Transfers and setting for 95% cotton/ 5% spandex shirts...



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

i tried using Jet Light tranfer paper from Coastal Business on a light colored shirt (95% cotton and 5% spandex) with a setting of 360 for 20 sec. not successfull...i could not get a clean transfer with paper backing not comming off.

i assume i may need a different transfer paper and setting?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jet light. I just saw last night Coastal has listed a roll of JPSS/jetprosofstretch on their site, and in the description, is calling it Jet Light.

Is this the paper you are talking about? Is it on a roll? If it is in sheets, if it is JPSS, it will say Jet-pro Sofstretch on the back. 

If you have JPSS, the settings are 375* for 30 seconds, heavy pressure. If it is something not JPSS, it should have come with instructions, but you can always experiment with time and temp, and keep that pressure on strong to help embed the image in the fabric. Don't forget to pre-press to get the moisture out of the shirt. Good luck to you, hope it works out.

PS: Even with the stretchy papers, I didn't get such great results when there was spandex in the fabric... hopefully, it's just the temp and dwell time...


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

hey Girlzndollz thanks for reply, i used Jet Light sheets (not rolls). i think spandex just causes problems for transfers...unless someone has had success with a particular brand of transfers with 95% cotton/ 5% spandex.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I did not have luck with spandex with Ironall or JPSS. There are folks who have had success, if you try a search for "spandex transfer" you should be able to return threads about transfers and spandex material. The posts had to do with stretching the material while pressing it, so it's already open when transferring. I couldn't make it out and decided to skip the spandex material altogether. As the name implies, I cater to girls, and girls do like the shirts with spandex alot of times, so I was hoping to work with it. I figured since Ironall and JPSS (jetprosofstretch, not jet light) are "stretchy" papers, and I believe one of them, if not both, mentioned spandex as a material to use with it, I'd have luck, but I didn't, and I didn't pursue it too much further after I saw the initial results. I did a little reading, saw the posts I mentioned above, and dropped it - moved on. I wish you better luck than I had. If you find something that's working and doesn't fade or crack, please update the thread if you think of it. I'm still interested in that blend, the 95/5 blend, it's a nice blend. Best regards.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I just did two white shirts with 95% cotton / 5% spandex and JPSS and they came out great! Used the same settings as usual.

What were the problems others were having??


----------

